# What to tell non-furs about a con?



## TachFox (Feb 21, 2012)

I really want to go to MFF this year, and even though I'm 20 and I'll be spending my own money to go, my parents will want to know where I'm going and why (they're parents ).  Any ideas on what I could tell them about why I'm flying to Chicago for the weekend?  I'll be going with my boyfriend, then flying from Chicago back home for Thanksgiving break.


----------



## Inashne117 (Feb 21, 2012)

When I registered for AC this year I told my parents I was going to Pittsburgh for an "Anthromorphic fandom convention." After explaining to them what "anthromorphics" were they pretty much didn't care a whole lot right away. Both of them actually went to the AC homepage and read a bunch of stuff there, they think it's pretty cool but now I'm afraid they'll be following me to a con.

I straight up told most of my friends that I was going to a furry convention whenever the topic came up. Again, most of them just go "Oh, that sounds pretty cool dude."

I'm sure just learning that my world wasn't isolated to just video games helped also; at least with furry I'd be going to gatherings like that.


----------



## BRN (Feb 21, 2012)

You're going to a science fiction convention.

It's about right, they won't probe further, and you avoid having to talk about... well, you know.


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 21, 2012)

Tell them it's an ordinary shopping trip??....


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Feb 21, 2012)

Tell the parents a friend of yours has family in the area that he wants/needs to go see and that you're tagging along with them.


----------



## veeno (Feb 21, 2012)

This is how i do it.

Me:hey cousin i am going to a con.

Cousin: ok see you in a week.

Why do you not just tell them comrade?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 21, 2012)

As veeno said, just say you're going to a con for fun and leave it at that. There isn't any need for you to go in-depth about the world of furries.


----------



## Aetius (Feb 21, 2012)

Try not to mention the constant orgies :v


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 21, 2012)

Just say you're going to a furry con. Why should they care deeper?


----------



## Fay V (Feb 21, 2012)

Don't lie about it, just say you're going to a con. If they ask what kind just tell them it's about cartoons and animals.


----------



## TachFox (Feb 21, 2012)

I haven't told them yet because I just got over the "I'm gay" conversation, and they're still adjusting to that.  I also don't think that they necessarily need to know about this side of me, although if they did a lot of this kind of stuff would be way easier.


----------



## Fay V (Feb 21, 2012)

Just don't give them a reason to be suspicious. If they ask where you are going and you lie then you are telling them it is something worth lying about. something bad. 
If you say you are going to a convention, something many people in your age group do, then there is no reason for a big fuss unless your parents are against cons entirely.  for some reason.


----------



## TachFox (Feb 21, 2012)

[Duplicate Post]


----------



## Inashne117 (Feb 21, 2012)

I think the most important thing to take away from this thread, if nothing else, is don't use the word "furry" when explaining what it is.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Feb 21, 2012)

See those adults over there wearing baby costumes- they're there for you to feel better about yourself.


----------



## Kiszka (Feb 28, 2012)

Science Fiction or Art convention is my excuse.


----------



## Greyscale (Feb 28, 2012)

I just say i'm either going to an art convention, or a weekend party with friends.


----------



## Arlo (Mar 2, 2012)

The few friends that asked me when I was going to IFC last year I told 'cartoon convention'.


----------



## NotJonGreco (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm figuring this out too cause I'm going to furfright, which will be my first con. My band is playing there, but that hardly explains the whole weekend. I'm just gonna say we're playing a show and I'm taking some much needed time off work to chill with some friends in ct, which isn't really lying.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Apr 6, 2012)

Posting in a thread which has been inactive for a month or longer is against the rules.


----------

